
Being Stupid And Litigious Is No Way To Go Through Life - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/11/being-stupid-and-litigious-is-no-way-to-go-through-life/
======
nextmoveone
I talked to that guy, he wants to sue:

Google, Conde Naste, The Poster of the image, and Tech Crunch.

I think he might win!

